# موقع رائع لمن يبحث عن فكره مشروع تخرج



## محمدالقبالي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لمن يبحثون عن فكره لمشروع تخرج هذا الموقع يعرض فيه العديد من المشاريع التي تم تنفيذها اتمنى ان يكون مفيد للجميع :81::81:



http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ee476/FinalProjects


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## وليد العمري (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي محمد و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadyqamar (9 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم علي هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## ابوريان44 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيت وبوركت


----------



## eng_jimy (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (12 ديسمبر 2008)

merci ya kbeeeeeeer


----------



## wesimkhld (8 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (9 يناير 2011)

مشكككككككككور
جزاك الله الف خير
رائع


----------



## radwam (17 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

*الله يجزيك الخير*​


----------



## UAE Eng (11 يونيو 2011)

تسلم وماقصرت


----------



## ayman70 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## فارس النسيم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ثااااااااااااااانكس


----------



## homi (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG Mohamed2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

